# Hug or kiss?



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Which one of these do you prefer?

I've never experienced either - but I have no doubt I'm a hugging man. I'd much rather hug than kiss a woman.


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

hugs are good, especially if you like the persom, but kissing is by far more intimate, so yeah i think thats better


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugging. Or more preferably, embracing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what do you mean? sexual or non-sexual?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

As a greeting/farewell, I prefer a hug. Not too big on kisses.

In terms of showing affection towards a lover, hows about hugging while kissing?


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> As a greeting/farewell, I prefer a hug. Not too big on kisses.
> 
> In terms of showing affection towards a lover, hows about hugging while kissing?


Ah, a good one there. Go in for the hug, pull back a bit for the kiss.



komorikun said:


> what do you mean? sexual or non-sexual?


Either one.

I'm a cuddling man through and through, speaking of which.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Non-sexually, I am a hugger and don't care who it is. The kissing part only in a relationship or between female relatives in the cheek only.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably hugs. Although I've been told I act like a ninja whenever someone tries to ambush-hug me. It's super awkward...or maybe I just make it awkward.

I've always fantasized about the ideal hug/cuddle (strange, yes?) with the right person, but it's never translated into real life in even a fraction of that imagined caliber. 

Kissing...that's a mystery to me. So hugs I shall choose by default.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I haven't kissed and I've only had like 3 hugs in my life, and one of those was with my sister!

Well uhm I guess I'll go for hugs, they're alright I guess.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hugs r awesome. They make me feel so much happier/comforted than a kiss.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

both together. If i even let you touch me then you are family. so yeah hugs and kisses.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sexual/romantic : Kiss
Friendly/platonic: hug

I have hugged a girl once and it was pretty nice (a friend), never kissed one though.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

hug


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

it make sense since kissing was invented in our civilization


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

only if it's open mouth kissing


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hug


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

If we are talking about as a greeting then definitely hugging. I don't have enough experience to talk about the sexual kind of way.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I love kissing.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Just the thought of physical touch makes me feel uncomfortable, like "ugh, no" :/


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Personally i don't see the appeal of kissing and i can't for the life of me figure out why anyone would consider it a romantic/sexual thing. It's a bit of a turn off.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

kissing!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hugs. I'm a cuddler.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Personally i don't see the appeal of kissing and i can't for the life of me figure out why anyone would consider it a romantic/sexual thing. It's a bit of a turn off.


Because a varied major histocompatibility complex is a turn on.

and also there's testosterone and estrogen in saliva

http://bluecentric.com/?p=9412

_"Blinding me with science - science!
I can feel the chemicals"_

(I don't mean to be so clinical and cold about it. It's not just hormones. The rise in dopamine and oxytocin are apparently what makes it magical.)

I feel like I ruin every thread I post in.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hugs. The thought of kissing someone in a more than friendly way is... just no <.<;


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

big fat hug


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

tieffers said:


> Because a varied major histocompatibility complex is a turn on.
> 
> and also there's testosterone and estrogen in saliva
> 
> ...


I guess i defy all rules of biology. I'm a weird s.o.b., a freak.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd say cuddles >= kisses >>>> hugs.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Big old hearty hug


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

Hugs. 

I don't want another person's saliva/germs so... no thanks to kissing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's usually not an either or situation. I like both very much.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

i've hugged before. i want to try kissing.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I like both & I miss both...but if I had to choose one, I'd be happier with a hug.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Kissing. . romance comes first for me.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

kiss kiss bang bang


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There was one guy that I made out with a couple times and he spent the night at my place once. We didn't have sex but he gave the best hugs. An extremely cuddly guy.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I like hugs. It gets weird though because I only give half-hugs when apparently they mean to give full hugs.. :/


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Massage? Outside of a relationship, I don't go out of my way to hug people and kissing is more of a mood thing for me.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hugging ..but even then I don't feel much. I want to learn to like being affectionate, it's what I crave but it always turns out to be nothing special. All matter of waiting for right person.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Neither. Both make me overstimulated.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

hugs plz


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

I Rather her give me some head.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Why not both?


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Either one works for me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Both and at the same time.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

I voted for kisses, but depends entirely on context. I hug my female friends whenever we meet, but I prefer kissing the girl I'm dating.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hugs are comfy. I vote hugs, but I want some kisses too.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't do one without the other. Need a both option


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Both :love


----------



## mister1234 (May 3, 2013)

A warm hug would be lovely.


----------

